# Script ou Application automator pour changer paramètres IP ?



## slimshady2878 (1 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon problème : 
Je me connecte à différents endroits en wifi et j'ai des parametres IP différents pour chacun des routeurs (notamment pour l'adresse IP du MAC et l'IP du routeur)
Est-il possible de me faciliter la chose par un service, un sript ou une appli automator

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## globox3 (1 Octobre 2009)

Je suis preneur d'un tuyau aussi!


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Octobre 2009)

slimshady2878 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà mon problème :
> Je me connecte à différents endroits en wifi et j'ai des parametres IP différents pour chacun des routeurs (notamment pour l'adresse IP du MAC et l'IP du routeur)
> ...


 Bonjour

Tu recherche les IPs interne et externe?

Regarde ce code (AppleScript) si cela te convient.

```
set {inIP, exIP} to {"IP interne: " & IPv4 address of (system info), "IP externe: " & word 25 of (do shell script "curl http://checkip.dyndns.org/ | grep 'Current IP Address'") as string}

display dialog inIP & return & exIP as string
```

Je sais c'est pas ce que tu recherche c'est juste pour savoir si ce sont les codes que tu recherches.

@+


----------



## slimshady2878 (8 Octobre 2009)

Non, ce que je cherche c a changer MES adresses IP. Je les connais les adresses IP de mes routeurs differents


----------



## Diablovic (8 Octobre 2009)

dans les préférences systèmes, dans la partie réseau, tu peux définir plusieurs configurations réseaux.
Pas besoin de scripts ou autres. Si tu veux vraiment faire quelque chose avec des scripts, tu peux changer de configuration courante avec scselect.
Suffisant ?


----------



## slimshady2878 (8 Octobre 2009)

Diablovic a dit:


> dans les préférences systèmes, dans la partie réseau, tu peux définir plusieurs configurations réseaux.
> Pas besoin de scripts ou autres. Si tu veux vraiment faire quelque chose avec des scripts, tu peux changer de configuration courante avec scselect.
> Suffisant ?


J'ai du mal à me faire comprendre...
Je sais comment changer manuellement (par les préferences systemes) mon adresse IP, Routeur...
Ce que je veux c'est un script qui TOUT SEUL me mette 192.160.0.XXX en IP et 192.168.0.254 en routeur
Et un autre script qui lui mettrait tout seul les param suivant : IP 192.168.1.XXX et 192.168.1.1 en routeur
Je n'aurait donc plus qu'a choisir l'un des 2 scripts pour passer d'une config d'IP à une autre

Me suis je bien fais comprendre cette fois ?


----------



## Diablovic (9 Octobre 2009)

http://www.appscout.com/2008/06/locomatic_manages_your_macs_ne_1.php ?


----------

